# a cobia in 3 feet of water



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

So i was at the sandpiper pier, nothing but mullet and the fishermen so we went to another spot near there, so we threw the net to catch bait and there was a sting ray in it but it got out and we noticed a black fish in there that we thought was a ramora but when it got on the dock we relized there was no suction cup on his head and he had his little spinesand it was a 10 inch cobia. We named him steve took a few pictures on a phone and let him go but later at the sandpiper pier Marcus Morgan dropped his phone in the water:reallycrying:banghead and lost all the pictures but it was so cool to see one so small.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ive caught one about 8 inchs long in the surf several years ago


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Seen lots of them out at Bob Sykes. Lots of people were throwing them on the bridge to die thinking they were remora.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Where is Sandpiper Pier located?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool report!


----------



## cowboysfan (Aug 16, 2009)

Dang, a cobia at sandpiper!

wow:clap


----------

